# Staged Flashes



## Moestradamus (Aug 16, 2005)

I know the car is pretty new. But is anyone else Besides APR working on making stage 1 and stage 2 flashes for this car?

The MQB platform is not unique to this vehicle. It is shared with the Golf R Mk7. But I would imagine it is slightly more unique because of the MK3 TTS's Virtual Cockpit. It has to throw a few wrenches in a tuning shops ability to program for.

And as I havent seen APR's ability to do Program switching with the MK 7's Golf R flashes, I can only imagine that It will be some time before we get Program Switching if we get it at all.

Then that price is pretty hefty! 799 for one flash.. wow... 

So is Unitronic or Anyone else working on this? Competition will drive prices down. I have yet to really see any concrete information. Not even so much as a teaser video with how much power someone or some company was able to squeeze out of the new engine.

How about the engine itself, is it just the same high output engine as the MK7 Golf R MQB Platform engine? or is it a little different internally? Stronger perhaps? (I Hope)


----------

